# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Προταση για τυπο κεραιας.

## Phatt

Ενδιαφερομαι να κατασκευασω μια κεραια σταθμου για τους 2-30Mhz.Θα ηθελα σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε ποια ειναι το ιδανικοτερο σχεδιο, ανεξαρτητου κοστους και χωρου, καθως επισης και ενα ακομη για καπως περιορισμενο χωρο, ας πουμε 20x20 μετρα.

Για τους υπολογισμους της κεραιας σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω το προγραμμα του SV1BYO.

Οποιαδηποτε σκεψη δεκτη, ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## p.gabr

Παναγιωτη καλησπερα

Αυτο που θες δεν ειναι απλο

Μια κεραια συντονιζει σε μια συχνοτητα. Απο και περα για να καλυφθει αξιοπρεπως αυτο το τεραστιο ευρος εκπομπης χρειαζονται (βοηθηματα)

Στο σημειο αυτο ομως να πω οτι.. Υπαρχουν και κεραιας broadband ειδικες με δυο γραμμες ανα κατευθυνση και τερματικα φορτια ,BALUN κατι που δεν μπορουμε να το αναλυσουμε σε ενα ποστ

Μια λυση ειναι καθετη κεραια 9 μετρων και ακριβως απο κατω ενα coupler ,που  να συνεργαζεται με τον πομπο σου ,ωστε να συντονιζει την κεραια

Ειπα στην αρχη τεραστιο ευρος ισως σου φανει γελοιο, αλλα πρεπει να σκεφτεις οτι το μηκος κυματος στους δυο μηζ ειναι 150 μετρα και στους 30 μηζ   10μετρα  .Αναλογικα δηλ 15απλασια διαφορα του μηκος κυματος μεταξυ χαμηλοτερης/υψηλοτερης συχνοτητος 


Και για να σου δοσω να καταλαβεις .
Στους 2 μηζ θελουμε εαν στραφουμε προς κεραια λ/4, το μηκος της θα πρεπει να ειναι, 150/4 =37.5μετρα. Ενω στους 30 μηζ 10 /4=2,5 μετρα

Αυτα προς το παρων συναιχιζουμε την συζητηση και με αλλες γνωμες

----------

patent61 (20-06-12), 

spiroscfu (21-06-12)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Ενδιαφερομαι να κατασκευασω μια κεραια σταθμου για τους 2-30Mhz...



Εφόσον μιλάμε για ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες, οι οποίες έχουν σταθερό λόγο στο μήκος κύματος (80m, 40m, 20m, 10m) είναι φθηνό και διασκεδαστικό ένα "multi band HF fan dipole".
Για σοβαρότερες κατασκευές νομίζω χρειάζονται "παγίδες" (traps) που "τερματίζουν" το μήκος της κεραίας στις χαμηλότερες συχνότητες (παράδειγμα κατασκευής).

Αν πρέπει να είναι για "όλες" τις συχνότητες ίσως λειτουργήσει ένας συνδυασμός μαστίγιου (κάθετη κεραία μεγάλου μήκους) και antenna tuner. Εναλλακτικά περισσότερες κεραίες και μεταγωγός.

gV

----------

aeonios (21-06-12), 

spiroscfu (21-06-12)

----------


## p.gabr

Σωστα Γιωργο ΟΜΩΣ


AYTO παντως οπως το ζητα,απο οτι ξερω εγω , ειναι μονον κατι τετοιο
30-1-2040 11-46-52 μμ.jpg
http://www.hamradioexpress.com/build_t2fd.htm

http://www.zcg.com.au/hf-3-wire-base...n-antennas.htm

http://hf-ssb-transceiver.at-communi...as_bba500.html

----------

GeorgeVita (20-06-12)

----------


## Phatt

Καταρχας ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σας.

Γνωριζω οτι το ευρος που συζηταω ειναι μεγαλο και περιλαμβανει αν δεν κανω λαθος 8 μπαντες.Η συζητηση για το ευρος ζωνης της κεραιας θα ηθελα να ερθει αργοτερα, εγω σε αυτην την φαση ηθελα να πληροφορηθω για τον τυπο, δηλαδη, διπολο, μονοπολο, J, ground plane και δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο κυκλοφορει, λουπες ανοιχτες-κλειστες και παει λεγοντας.Επειδη εχω ακουσει σε συζητησεις να μονοπωλουν το ενδιαφερον στα HF τα διπολα(αληθεια με τι κληση; ), γι'αυτο ηθελα να μαθω κατ'αρχας για τον προτιμωμενο τυπο.

Το σκεπτικο(με τις ελαχιστες γνωσεις μου) ειναι οτι η κεραια πιθανον να ειναι dual band, και εαν χρειαστει να ολισθενω απο τις συντονισμενες μπαντες να με βοηθησει το antenna tuner που θα χρησιμοποιηθει.

Οπως και να εχει, πειτε μου σας παρακαλω αρχικα για τον τυπο και κατοπιν μπορουμε να συζητησουμε οτι θελετε.

----------


## p.gabr

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗ 
Δεν μαλωνουμε κατ αρχην ,συζηταμε

Δεν ειπες ξανα εαν το θες για ολες τις συχνοτητες η για επιλεγμενες ερασιτεχνικες μπαντες και ποιες
Και οταν λες σταθμου, ενοεις πομποδεκτη;

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΣΕ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΤΥΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟΥ .Δεν γνωριζω τι παιζει εκει

Ομως μπορουμενα συζητησουμε δυο πραγματα

----------


## Phatt

Συνονοματε, εννοειται οτι συζηταμε καλοπροαιρετα, ολοι.

Οταν λεω σταθμο, εννοω πομποδεκτη, απλα τον ειπα "σταθμο" εννοωντας βασεως, και οχι αυτοκινητου η φορητο.
Δεν γνωριζα οτι χρειαζονται ολα τα στοιχεια, θελεις να σου πω ποιο μηχανημα θα χρησιμοποιηθει, η μηπως τα χαρακτηριστικα του;

Η χρηση θα ειναι για τις ραδιοερασιτεχνικες μπαντες.

----------


## p.gabr

οκ

τοτε παμε εδω που απαντησε ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ
Εφόσον μιλάμε για ραδιοερασιτεχνικές συχνότητες, οι οποίες έχουν σταθερό  λόγο στο μήκος κύματος (80m, 40m, 20m, 10m) είναι φθηνό και  διασκεδαστικό ένα "multi band HF fan dipole".

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ 160 ΜΕΤΡΑ; 
Και εγω δεν ξερω ακριβως αλλα θα το ψαξουμε το πραγμα
Εαν βεβαια καποιος εχει ετοιμη απαντηση ας την προσφερει

----------


## Phatt

Οποτε, τελικα, στα HF ειναι στανταρ διπολο η καλυτερη λυση;

----------


## p.gabr

Παναγιωτη το διπολο δουλευει σε μια συχνοτητα 
Μπορεις να ελιχθεις λιγο επανω κατω της κεντρικης συχνοτητος  και μονο
Bεβαια υπαρχουν και antenna tuner οπου σου επιτρεπουν αρκετη μετατοπιση
.......................................
Tωρα για HAM RADIO

Yπαρχουν διαφοροι μεθοδοι που προσθετεις πηνια σε σειρα με το κεραια (τραμπ) και ετσι λειτουργει σε πολλαπλασιες

θα ψαξω να βρω καποιο σχεδιο με tramp να στο δειξω
31-1-2040 12-51-44 πμ.png

Εαν προσεξεις οι ερασιτεχνικες ζωνες ειναι πολλαπλασιες και οχι τυχαιες συχνοτητες


H KAΘΕΤΗ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΛΕΡ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ

----------


## sv9dri

Καλησπέρα σε όλους . Φίλε Παναγιώτη το δίπολο είναι μια απλή και φθηνή  λύση για το ξεκινημα και ειδικά αυτό που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω (στο ποστ #3 απο τον Γιώργο). Επίσης  καλή περίπτωση είναι και η κατακόρυφη κεραία που σου είπε ο Παναγιώτης p.gabr  . Αν και οι κατακόρυφες επειδή "ακούνε" και εκπέμπουν κυκλικά , είναι  λίγο πιο θορυβώδεις στη λήψη . Παραπέρα τώρα πάμε σε πιο σύνθετα  πράγματα όπως η yagi (π.χ. 3 στοιχείων) που σου δίνουν και καλύτερη  απολαβή και καλύτερη κατευθυντικότητα . Αν θες να ασχοληθείς με την  κατασκευή κεραιών για να πειραματιστείς με τους διάφορους τύπους , καλό  θα ήταν να πάρεις και ένα αναλυτή κεραίας (όπως π.χ το MFJ 259 που πάει  μέχρι τα VHF ) . Επίσης ένας τύπος κεραίας που έχω δοκιμάσει και μου  άρεσε , ήταν η G5RV . Αυτά που σου γράφω είναι πολύ γενικόλογα . Πιο  πολύ για να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι τύποι που  δεν τους ανέφερα .

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.

Γιαννη η κεραια μου θελω να εχει χαρακτηριστικα omni.Υπαρχει και χειροκινητο antenna tuner στο μηχανημα.Θα ηθελα επισης να μαθω περισσοτερα για τα coupler, αν υπαρχει καμια σχετικη βιβλιογραφια.Η G5RV ειναι τοσο απλη οσο δειχνει;

----------


## sv9dri

Επίσης προκειμένου να κάνεις ένα πιο κοντό δίπολο (πχ για τα 160 μέτρα που θέλεις χοντρικά 40 μέτρα το κάθε τμήμα ) , μπορείς να προσθέσεις πηνία . Τα πηνία αυτά λέγονται loading coils  και συνήθως μπαίνουν στην αρχή του διπόλου , αν και όχι πάντα . Η επαγωγική αντίσταση των πηνίων , αντισταθμίζει τη χωρητική αντίσταση που δημιουργείται στην κεραία , όταν τη χρησιμοποιούμε σε πιο μεγάλο μήκος κύματος από αυτό στο οποίο αντιστοιχεί . Αν βάλεις στο google "loaded dipole calculator" θα σου βγάλει προγράμματα υπολογισμού πηνίων και της θέσης τους .

----------


## sv9dri

> Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.
> 
> Γιαννη η κεραια μου θελω να εχει χαρακτηριστικα omni.Υπαρχει και χειροκινητο antenna tuner στο μηχανημα.Θα ηθελα επισης να μαθω περισσοτερα για τα coupler, αν υπαρχει καμια σχετικη βιβλιογραφια.Η G5RV ειναι τοσο απλη οσο δειχνει;



Μαζί γράφαμε Παναγιώτη . Λοιπόν για κυκλική εκπομπή και λήψη είναι η λύση που σου είπε ο Παναγιώτης με την κατακόρυφη . Το αυτόματο coupler μπαίνοντας στην βάση της κεραίας θα σου την "φέρει" όπου θές . Με τη G5RV μίλησα μέχρι Αμερική . Τη συντόνιζα με το antenna tuner του μηχανήματος . Η κατασκευή της πολύ απλή και γρήγορη (σχέδια υπάρχουν παντού).

----------


## sv9dri

Αν και σας έχω πάρει μονότερμα και σας ζάλισα δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό να μη βάλω και αυτόImage.jpg από το antenna book της Αμερικ. ένωσης για να δεις τι μπορείς να κάνεις με τα traps . Και κάτι για να μας τρέξουν λίγο τα σάλια http://www.radioarcala.com/nbspStati...8/Default.aspx

----------


## Phatt

Ποια η διαφορα του coupler με το antenna tuner; Επισης, το tuner δεν "τρωει" απο την ισχυ του μηχανηματος οταν εκπεμπουμε σε αλλη συχνοτητα απο την συχνοτητα συντονισμου της κεραιας;Τα διπολα ειναι κατευθυντικα;

----------


## p.gabr

> Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.
> 
> .Θα ηθελα επισης να μαθω περισσοτερα για τα coupler, αν υπαρχει καμια σχετικη βιβλιογραφια.;



το coupler ειναι μια συσκευη, η οποια τοποθετειται κατω απο την κεραια συνηθως ground plane (marconi)

..................................................

και η κεραια μαρκονι 
marconi1.jpg


Μια τετοια κεραια μηκους λ/4 δινει μια  συχνοτητα  συντονισμου .Εκει  το ζ ειναι περιπου 37.5 ωμ θεωριτικα αλλα πρακτικα περι τα 40-43  στην συχνοτητα εκτος της ωμικης αντιστασης η κεραια εχει ωμικη συμπεριφορα δηλ ουτε χωριτικη ουτε επαγωγικη 
Εκτος συντονισμου  για μεγαλυτερες συχνοτητες εχουμε επαγωγικη συμπεριφορα και αλλαγη του ζ
Για μικροτερες συχνοτητες εχουμε χωριτικη συμπεριφορα

..................................................  ....................

ΕΤΣΙ λοιπον κατω απο την κεραια τοποθετουμε δυκτυωματα l/c 
tuner.gif
oπου αυτο διορθωνει την κεραια 

Ετσι λοιπον χρησιμοποιουμε μια γραμμη μεταφορας 50ωμ ,απο τον πομπο προς το coupler και αυτο με την σειρα του διορθωνει, προσθετωντας αφαιρωντας χωριτικα η επαγωγικα στοιχεια την κεραια


................................................

ενα χειροκινητο 


ATU_1.jpg


..................................................  ........................................
τωρα τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει και εχουν αυτην την μορφη
normal_T1-0050.jpg

πολλα ρελεδακια τα οποια συνεργαζονται με ενα υπολογιστικο συστημα της καταστσης της κεραιας κανουν αθροιστικη προσθεση στοιχειων l/c

..................................................  ............................................
ενα στρατιωτικο coupler μαρκας..... ΗΑRRIS
1241614163imageData.jpg

..................................................  ..................................................

ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ δραστηριοποιηται ενα εξαιρετικο ατομο ο Στεφανος που παραγει εξαιρετικα coupler 
(τον οποιον και γνωριζω)


http://www.stefanos-sv1nl.gr/index.html

..................................................  ...............................

προσπαθησα να τα πω πολυ μπακαλιστικα ,γιατι η θεωρια ειναι ατελειωτη σε αυτο το θεμα



Y.Γ
Η ΤΙΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΟΣΤΡΙ  ΤΟΥ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΕΡΙ ΤΑ 300-350ευρο (με επιφυλαξη αυτο)

----------

Phatt (21-06-12)

----------


## sv9dri

> ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ δραστηριοποιηται ενα εξαιρετικο ατομο ο Στεφανος που παραγει εξαιρετικα coupler



Πολύ σωστό αυτό . Τα coupler του Στέφανου χαίρουν μεγάλης εκτίμησης στο χώρο των ραδιοερ/νών . Επίσης το antenna tuner μπαίνει μετά τον Π/Δ και πριν την κάθοδο της κεραίας ενώ το coupler μετά την κάθοδο στην αρχή της κεραίας . Επίσης η κεραία μπορεί να είναι ένα τυχαίου μήκους long wire . Κάποια  coupler δίνουν μερικά μήκη σύρματος που πρέπει να αποφεύγονται (αν θυμάμαι καλά) . Ολα τα βοηθήματα συντονισμού δεν "τρώνε" ισχύ , ή τουλάχιστον είναι πιο πολύ το καλό που κάνουν από το κακό (αν κάνουν κακό) . Στην πράξη προσαρμόζουν την αντίσταση της κεραίας που αλλάζει , όπως είπε ο Παμαγιώτης , με αυτή του Π/Δ . Μια κεραία πάντως που είναι πιο κοντή από οτι θα έπρεπε , δεν έχει την ίδια απόδοση με μια κανονική . Λίγο χοντρικά τα γράφω και γω , μια και εδώ μπορούν να γρφτούν τόμοι ..........και έχουν γραφτεί .

----------


## sv9dri

Να μου επιτρέψετε να προσθέσω οτι απαραίτητο είναι το καλό RF GROUND και εδώ http://www.hamuniverse.com/grounding.html είναι κάποιες οδηγίες στα Αγγλικά .

----------

Phatt (21-06-12)

----------


## p.gabr

> Πολύ σωστό αυτό . Τα coupler του Στέφανου χαίρουν μεγάλης εκτίμησης .................. Μια κεραία πάντως που είναι πιο κοντή από οτι θα έπρεπε , δεν έχει την ίδια απόδοση με μια κανονική ..



εκτος αυτου που αναφερεις και ειναι σωστο ,αναπτυσεται πολυ μεγαλη ταση RF στο τελος του κυκλωματος προς την κεραια και αυτο ειναι καταστροφικο στα συχρονα καπλερακια
τα ρελεδακια και οι πιστες πανε περιπατο...........................



υ.γ



arrl.jpgeeee.jpg










trap.jpg


Τα Ευαγγελια κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα για τους επιδεξιους

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, ριχνω λιγο διαβασμα και ερχομαι με επομενες αποριες.

----------


## sv9dri

> Τα Ευαγγελια κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα για τους επιδεξιους




*Ω , Ναι ! ! ! ! ! !*  :Wink:

----------


## antonis_p

> ..................................................  ..................................................
> 
> ΣΤΟΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΧΩΡΟ δραστηριοποιηται ενα εξαιρετικο ατομο ο Στεφανος που παραγει εξαιρετικα coupler 
> (τον οποιον και γνωριζω)
> 
> 
> http://www.stefanos-sv1nl.gr/index.html
> 
> ..................................................  ...............................



Μπορείς  να μου στείλεις το τηλ του;

----------


## p.gabr

http://www.users.otenet.gr/~sv6czr/tel_sv1nl.htm

----------


## antonis_p

> http://www.users.otenet.gr/~sv6czr/tel_sv1nl.htm



 :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## apollon11

αν και πολυ παλιο το θεμα ..εγω το ανανεωνω τωρα με μια ερωτηση...εχω το καπλερ του στεφανου το κιλοβατικο... με τις 2 υποδοχες κεραιων,,και τις μνημες ...  
θα βαλω την G5RV  ΑΛΛΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ,, θα την συνδεσω δτην πεταλουδα 1+2 ,
 απο κατω το καπλερ εχει και πεταλουδα για γειωση.
.αυτην την αφηνω κενη  υποθετω γιατι  οταν επιλεγεις κεραια  1,τοτε  η 2  παει στην γειωση,μεσω της κατω πεταλουδας,  και το αναποδο οταν δουλευεις την 2 η 1 παει στην γειωση..
αρα επειδη εχουμε ανοιχτη γραμμη δεν μπορουμε να την γειωσουμε..και ετσι την πεταλουδα γειωσεως την εχουμε κενη..σωστα;;
επισης  μετα το καπλερ  προς μηχανημα  χρειαζεται  balun 1"1 ???

----------

